
Equifax Sued Over Massive Hack in Multibillion Dollar Lawsuit - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-08/equifax-sued-over-massive-hack-in-multibillion-dollar-lawsuit?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
jaclaz
OT question for native English speakers:

>In the complaint filed in Portland, Ore., federal court, users alleged
Equifax was negligent in failing to protect consumer data, choosing to save
money instead of spending on technical safeguards that could have stopped the
attack.

Wouldn't that be "was negligent in protecting"?

